# Husky Puppy - 3 month - not paying any attention?!



## pierre_g82 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi there,

just found this forum and hope i might find some good advises and hints.

I just bought a husky puppy two days ago. He is 3 month old, his name is going to be "White". Even thought he totally couldn't care less about his "name" at moment  Which brings me to my question or "problem".

As mentioned i have him with me since two days now. Actually he is the cutest puppy i have ever owned. Very sweet and beautiful. Strangely he is very "quiet" i know huskies are not barkers or something like that. Still i find him not very active at the moment. I went for some "short" walks with him already (the rescue service employee mentioned as he is still young and the weather is wet and cold these days i should not go out too long - for now).

I tried - as first step - to get his attention with calling him by his name, or getting his intention while playing around with treats so i could start making eye contact with him. He just wants to be peted and leaves me after a few minutes ... No idea what i might do wrong and why he is not really paying any attention to what i do or say. Seems kinda like he is deaf - but he isn't as he is checking out every room where here hears any kinds of voices. Just my voice he seems to totally ignore.

He seems kinda lazy and uninterested overall , even just while playing with a ball i cant get him to keep playing he walks away quickly after a few minutes.

He isn't shy as he is interested in "new" people we meet outside or when friends came over today.

We went to the vet today just to get some injections and a general check-up - no problems here...

Any idea what i do wrong or might could try ? Or is it just like he needs some more time to get used to his new environment?

Would be really glad to get some positive words from you here ...


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd say give him more time. He's just a baby and wants to explore his surroundings. He doesn't know his name is White, he'll come around.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

It is often stressful for a dog or puppy to adjust to a new home. Two days is a very short time. So be patient.
I would play the name game with him. Get some AWESOME but very tiny treats and simply say his name, give him a treat and repeat for ten or so reps. Do this once or twice a day, this will help him bond with you and to learn his new name. Don't do any true training sessions except basic house rules/schedule and housetraining for a while until he starts to settle in.


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

> (the rescue service employee mentioned as he is still young and the weather is wet and cold these days i should not go out too long - for now).





> I just bought a husky puppy two days ago.



I thought that Huskies were born for cold weather. I don't know too much about this breed, I have near zero experience with this breed, but this advice you got seems odd even to me. Unless of couse you are posting this from Antarctica.


----------



## pierre_g82 (Nov 19, 2009)

wow, great forum so many responses. Thanks a bunch !

Yeah i think he just needs time. Just noticed that he pooed kinda watery ... which wasn't like that when i walked him yesterday for a bit ... maybe he is still nervous. Anyhow i hope he didn't catch something. buy some other puppy food for him tomorrow and hope his "poo" will be ok 

Its really like a baby, new things coming up every time. But surely i will give him time to bond and to trust me.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

In about a week you will have a WHOLE new dog. His real personality will come out and things will seem better. If you change his food do it slow, if you can't do it slow expect the runs. This is very normal. 

I would also recommend doing a lot of research on your breed(if you haven't already done so) and use the search here in the forum, you will find all kinds of topics with huskies. Good luck and post some photos of the new cutie!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

pierre_g82 said:


> I tried - as first step - to get his attention with calling him by his name, or getting his intention while playing around with treats so i could start making eye contact with him. He just wants to be peted and leaves me after a few minutes ... No idea what i might do wrong and why he is not really paying any attention to what i do or say. Seems kinda like he is deaf - but he isn't as he is checking out every room where here hears any kinds of voices. Just my voice he seems to totally ignore.


Huskies are notorious for being aloof. In general (there are always exceptions) they tend to prefer doing their own thing rather than interacting with their owner. So no, he's not deaf, it's pretty normal behavior for the breed. If you were expecting a dog that is obedient and sticks with their owner, a Husky is generally going to disappoint you.



> He seems kinda lazy and uninterested overall , even just while playing with a ball i cant get him to keep playing he walks away quickly after a few minutes.


Yeah, Huskies are also not known for being food or toy motivated. None of my huskies show any interest whatsoever in toys. Sometimes they play tug a little bit, but thats it.



> Any idea what i do wrong or might could try ? Or is it just like he needs some more time to get used to his new environment?
> 
> Would be really glad to get some positive words from you here ...


Yeah, give him a week or two before figuring out what you need to work on.



lizziedog1 said:


> I thought that Huskies were born for cold weather. I don't know too much about this breed, I have near zero experience with this breed, but this advice you got seems odd even to me. Unless of couse you are posting this from Antarctica.


Dogs accliminate to their local weather. A Husky that's indoor all his life in cozy 70 degree weather is not going to be ok in -30 weather.

Not to mention, it's a puppy. He hasn't grown his full coat yet, doesn't have his mother/siblings to curl up with to keep warm, etc etc.


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

^^^ Yeah what he said^^^


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Use really yummy food, I find meat works well. Lunchmeat, grilled burger or chicken...

And maybe try this..






And this... A lot of good vids on that site.

http://www.dogstardaily.com/videos/reward-training-walk-amp-sit


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh Txrider!! THANK YOU! That is gonna help me with yoshi!


----------



## pierre_g82 (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks for all your answers. Will try your advises and will watch some more videos. 

I found a good "teacher" in youtube... she is using clicker training - love the idea to teach dogs without using "no" 

For you all, some photos of my little puppy:





edit: Oh by the way, doesnt it look like he is paying a bit of attention finally  ?


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

HE is gorgeous!

I'm curious..is the youtube trainer Klickerklock? Her vids are awesome.


----------



## pierre_g82 (Nov 19, 2009)

@cracker , thanks will tell him that you complimented him...

actually the youtube user is "kikopup" ... 

follow White on twitter - hahah @MrWhite_husky


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

RBark said:


> Huskies are notorious for being aloof. In general (there are always exceptions) they tend to prefer doing their own thing rather than interacting with their owner. So no, he's not deaf, it's pretty normal behavior for the breed. If you were expecting a dog that is obedient and sticks with their owner, a Husky is generally going to disappoint you.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Huskies are also not known for being food or toy motivated. None of my huskies show any interest whatsoever in toys. Sometimes they play tug a little bit, but thats it.


I love the way they look but after reading your description of their personality, why do people like Huskies?


----------



## pierre_g82 (Nov 19, 2009)

i like huskies, cause i love dogs who have there own head. They are no dogs for cuddling all the time... which i do like. My family has a golden retriever they play all day long with there toys. I kinda like the challange to teach and train and bound with a husky. 

Of course sooner or later he will get trained so he knows how to behave. They are very stubborn dogs but still very close to their owners. 

He is starting to come to me lay down beside me , which is a first step for some bonding


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Westhighlander said:


> I love the way they look but after reading your description of their personality, why do people like Huskies?


Everyone's different. It's true most people look for a loyal companion that appears as though he can't live without you. But that's not my personality. I adored Priscilla, my German Shepherd, but she made me appreciate Kobe and Ollie (Husky and Malamute) even more.

Priscilla's goal in life was to have physical contact with me every second of her life, and for us to stare into each other's eyes lovingly for all of eternity, and to get a little house, with a white picket fence, whoa.. where am I going with this.

Seriously though, I'm generally put off by people or animals who constantly need attention from me. Aside from my twice-daily run, Kobe and I interact together maybe 15 to 30 minutes a day, at most. He doesn't invade my space, he doesn't bug me for attention. What I loved, more than anything, was to watch Kobe, Ollie, and Priscilla just living together, interacting with each other. I really did not feel a need to be part of it.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Rbark - I just wanted to say that I completely understand your post! To me that's part of the allure of huskies too, I like that they're not very "demanding" dogs. I LOVE to spend time with my dogs, don't get me wrong - and it means a lot to me when they choose to interact with me. But this statement, I can really relate to:



> What I loved, more than anything, was to watch Kobe, Ollie, and Priscilla just living together, interacting with each other. I really did not feel a need to be part of it.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

pierre_g82 said:


> @cracker , thanks will tell him that you complimented him...
> 
> actually the youtube user is "kikopup" ...
> 
> follow White on twitter - hahah @MrWhite_husky


*Slaps self upside the head*...Kikopup is who I meant...must have been a brain cramp...lol.


----------



## pierre_g82 (Nov 19, 2009)

@cracker 

yeah she got an amazing way to train and handle her dogs. Love it and will try it soon with my little one.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

lol, its always a good day when my husky remembers that she has a name...even better when she responds to it  She seems to think that 3 years means that she's old enough to be included in the senile group, thus she doesn't need to listen right away and we can just blame it on old age


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> lol, its always a good day when my husky remembers that she has a name...even better when she responds to it  She seems to think that 3 years means that she's old enough to be included in the senile group, thus she doesn't need to listen right away and we can just blame it on old age


Hahaha I'm glad I'm not the only one that deals with the "selective" name recognition.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

So having a Husky is like the hot girl who ignores you and every once in a while she looks your way and you feel you got a shot. Makes sense now.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Westhighlander said:


> So having a Husky is like the hot girl who ignores you and every once in a while she looks your way and you feel you got a shot. Makes sense now.


I'll have to tell Kobe he's a hot girl.


----------



## nico8 (Jul 16, 2009)

Westhighlander said:


> So having a Husky is like the hot girl who ignores you and every once in a while she looks your way and you feel you got a shot. Makes sense now.


Couldn't have said it better myself.

ETA- Nico *knows* she's a hot girl.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

lol, actually I just think Ami's a stuck up snot and only does something when she see's a way it benefits her.


----------

